# 29 Gallon African Cichlid Tank



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

8 Assorted African Cichlids. 
Currently looking for a good looking small pleco, Suggestions are more then welcomed.








































http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/1763/b2551qe.jpg

*Hard to photograph, Always moving*........










more pictures
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=105082&hl=


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice setup, the lava rocks make it look super nice


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

nice tank man









is that malawi or tanganyika???


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice tank...get yourself a clown pleco.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

looks really nice....the lava rocks are cool too


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

the lavarock looks great


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Took the other plants out my tank and gonna let them tear them up


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Nice tank...get yourself a clown pleco.


Clown plecos need driftwood in the tank as they feed off of it. They're actually not an algae eating type of pleco, really, and though they might nibble here and there, will die eventually without driftwood.

I'm not sure if I personally would feel comfortable putting a pleco in a tank with lava rock anyway. Too many sharp, pourous, jagged edges for the pleco to dice himself on.

Very nice set-up though. Looking very good... Just be prepared for the warfare once those fish grow up.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that looks sweet.
i remember my malawi's, they are the most entertaining fish. they are always moving and interacting with each other...

nice pics and i love that rock


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

sick looking set up. i am working of setting my 55gal up for the same fish and cant wait. how do you like them?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very cool.


----------

